# What kind of training have you had?



## Arthur D (Jun 11, 2009)

In seeing some of the talented builds and designs, I've been wondering lately what the builders/modders training has been?

Studied degrees? 

Where is the best place to start to learn both basic and advanced concepts?

Thanks


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 11, 2009)

My training has been a history of "redneck rigging" anything we didn't have the money to fix, some great friends, and a bunch of hands-on experience.

Then again, I never claimed to be talented


----------



## AlecGold (Aug 28, 2009)

I've got bachelors in mechanics and technical business managment, and both are not really helpfull with modding electronics. 
But reading a lot on CPF and not messing with lights you really don't want to go wrong does help a lot.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a soldering iron and am not afraid to use it. 

No training whatsoever in electronics. Killing a few lights and asking lots of questions here has made for a fun hobbie.


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 28, 2009)

greenLED said:


> I have a soldering iron and am not afraid to use it.


 
Now that is a scary quote, worse than " I am from the guvment and I am here to help".............oh and its hobby. :wave:


----------



## McGizmo (Aug 28, 2009)

As a child, I was fortunate to be exposed to quality literature and I bought into it; not being any wiser. :nana:

Idle hands, inquisitive mind and no common sense are my foundation. :duck:

No formal training of any kind but I never let that stop me from learning on my own and asking others when my failures didn't make obvious sense. A passion for gizmology has always been there for me but it seemed I had to try to sort it out on my own.

Not knowing any better, leaves a whole big world out there to discover.


----------



## greenLED (Aug 28, 2009)

Heya, Beenie! :wave:



McGizmo said:


> Not knowing any better, leaves a whole big world out there to discover.


I like that! :twothumbs


----------

